# Our Dog Has Dog Poo Snails?



## Ashleys (Jun 3, 2008)

We've recently noticed small snail like (no shell, but has stalky eyes) critters in our dogs poo. They're white with a dark back and about 2cm long. I know snails and slugs can feed on dog poo, but we're pretty sure these came out of the dog as it was in a fresh (sloppy..) batch.

We've recently bought another dog that we got from a rescue place on a farm, and he had a bad stomach when he got to us (initially we thought it was just nerves or change of diet, but now we're not so sure).

Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Ashleys said:


> We've recently noticed small snail like (no shell, but has stalky eyes) critters in our dogs poo. They're white with a dark back and about 2cm long. I know snails and slugs can feed on dog poo, but we're pretty sure these came out of the dog as it was in a fresh (sloppy..) batch.
> 
> We've recently bought another dog that we got from a rescue place on a farm, and he had a bad stomach when he got to us (initially we thought it was just nerves or change of diet, but now we're not so sure).
> 
> Any ideas?


Sorry, I can't be much help - I've not heard of anything like this.  Whatever they are, it sounds horrid! I would be taking the dog to the vet if it were me, along with a sample of the critter, carefully gathered into a plastic bag without touching it or the poo!!


----------



## tyson (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi, i have had ty for abt 7wks, he had constant runs, we rescued him. I contacted the rescue centre, as when i read his notes, this had been going on since april, the agreed to pay for poo test to be done, he has bacteria in his tum and is on medication, my advice would be get in touch with them, they are there to help, and they may suggest you take the dog to a vet they use. They told me it was the stress of being in kennels, so even though they do a really good job, sometimes they can be wrong.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

I really wish I never read this thread it has made me heave 

Sorry not much help but I sincerely hope you get it sorted soon..


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

OMG i have never heard of this i would contact the vet?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Yuck My curry nearly departed me there







Hope you can find out what they are


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

clueless said:


> Yuck My curry nearly departed me there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pmsl
hope you find out what they are to


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Does sound very odd and discusting 

If it was one of my 2 I would be straight down the vets with them and an offending sample for investigation. After all better to be safe than sorry. Also I may be wrong, but your post sounds like you have more than 1 dog, best to get checked out in case it gets passed round, after all we all know what discusting things our faithful friends can put in their mouths


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> after all we all know what discusting things our faithful friends can put in their mouths


Lol, indeed!  

As everyone else has said, I'd get him to the vets with a sample to get it checked out.

If I had found that in my dogs poop, I would be pretty freaked out!


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Do they look like this?










This is an intestinal fluke and, interestingly, they are often carried by snails and are passed on when the dog munches a snail in the garden. The vet can treat the infestation.

Mick


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

raindog said:


> Do they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these the same size as slugs? Is that picture to scale.

This subject is still making me really queezy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> Are these the same size as slugs? Is that picture to scale.
> 
> This subject is still making me really queezy.


These would be flat with no stalky eyes though!more likely just a harmless slug from garden,was it just the one time you saw it??


----------



## Ashleys (Jun 3, 2008)

Nope. Seen them two times in different poos. Bought some expensive worming tablets (my partners mum thinks they might actually be worms *shrugs*), though they were done a while ago, we're going to do it with some proper ones this time 

And yes we have 2 dogs, but at the moment we think its only one dog with bum slugs.

yak


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Ashleys said:


> at the moment we think its only one dog with bum slugs.


I know I shouldn't but me and my other half pmsl at "bum slugs" 

On a serious note, I hope they are better soon.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Bum slugs pmsl !!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Grose Lol Yuck Yuck Yuck


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

you`ll look a right plonker taking garden slugs to the vets lol.... intestinal worms are either white and look like garden earth worms or flat and white,and segmented,no stalky eyes though,or shellswith all this rain about probably garden sluggiescan smell a feast a mile off!


----------



## nanna (Jul 5, 2008)

Just read the bit about those things your dog can get when he's eaten snails. My beagle Alfie loves snails, he hunts them down and likes to eat them on the livingroom carpet. Will have to start looking at his poo now, thanks for that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Ashleys said:


> we think its only one dog with bum slugs.
> 
> yak


I'm sorry thats made me laugh 

I hope everything works out for your dog


----------

